# Not noticing a Rider Cancelled



## Steve C. (Sep 30, 2015)

On IOS...I don't know about Android. Is this just happening to me??

It used to be when a Rider cancelled while you were driving to them, you would hear a boing sound AND a modal alert would popup very obviously in the center of the screen that you had to tap to dismiss.

Now the App allows "WAZE" to be used (which is a great thing) but since it is in another App, if the Rider cancels now, there is no sound and a tiny message slides in from the top for about a second, then goes away. If you don't see that, you end up driving all the way to your pickup before you realize the ride was cancelled.

I could just go back to using the built-in Uber Navigation but it does strange stuff like telling me to make a left to waste some time before making a U-turn back to where you should have turned right in the first place. Waze never does stupid stuff like that.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't have this problem on IOS with Google Maps.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> Now the App allows "WAZE" to be used (which is a great thing) but *since it is in another App*, if the Rider cancels now, there is no sound and a tiny message slides in from the top for about a second, then goes away. If you don't see that, you end up driving all the way to your pickup before you realize the ride was cancelled.


This is why...even though I love WAZE for my PERSONAL driving....I HATE it when Ubering!


----------



## Steve C. (Sep 30, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I don't have this problem on IOS with Google Maps.


So...with Google Maps, if the rider cancels while you are on the way, you get a clear Modal Message you have to dismiss and also the normal cancellation sound??

If that is true, I wonder why they cannot provide the same with Waze?? Their programmers need to fix this issue in my opinion...if it is possible.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> So...with Google Maps, if the rider cancels while you are on the way, you get a clear Modal Message you have to dismiss and also the normal cancellation sound??
> 
> If that is true, I wonder why they cannot provide the same with Waze?? Their programmers need to fix this issue in my opinion...if it is possible.


Why would I lie?


----------



## Steve C. (Sep 30, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Why would I lie?


I didn't imply that at all...I just thought maybe you never encountered driving to a Rider's location not realizing it was cancelled. I wanted to make sure it worked the same as when you stay in the App.

My theory was when you change Apps, the original App is maybe limited as to what messaging it can do while another App is in focus.

Your comment makes that theory go away...


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

It's still the Uber app that notifies of the cancellation, maybe it's a Waze issue. I have an earpiece in my head, so maybe that's why I never miss the audio alert.


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 13, 2015)

I feel I must chime in. I have had the lousy directions from Google Maps, Waze and from of course the Uber app navigation. It's hard to say which was the worst.

They have all sent me to the wrong address while Riders waited at another location for me to arrive. Google Maps delivered me to a house 8 miles away from the waiting Rider's actual address once. Waze sent me on a Maze of local streets first on the west side of 202/206, then across the highway to a maze of local streets on the east side of 202/206, then back on the west side for a new maze of streets each getting closer and closer to the address as if we were blood hounds sniffing for our quail. Then it told me I had arrived at the Gated Corporate property next door to the Gated property that was the actual address.

Neither Google Maps or Waze displays where I am going at any given turn. The address, when either Google Maps of Waze announces "You have Arrived" can only be found by toggling back to the Uber App.

I do like the Waze presentation. The map and instructions are clear.

Google Maps leaves out the name of the street more often than the others I believe. In any case, I hate it when any of them just say "Turn left" or "Turn Right" without ever previously or subsequently giving a hint of the name of the street to which they intend you to turn.

Steve C, sorry to report that Waze has done exactly stuff like that to me ... and I have also found myself driving for a while before I figured out I've been cancelled.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> View attachment 14505


Haha! I used to live less than a mile from that location!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> So...with Google Maps, if the rider cancels while you are on the way, you get a clear Modal Message you have to dismiss and also the normal cancellation sound??
> 
> If that is true, I wonder why they cannot provide the same with Waze?? Their programmers need to fix this issue in my opinion...if it is possible.


I had the same a couple of weeks ago with google maps running.

Think maybe the pop-up did appear and then went away during time I was not looking at the phone. (maybe the 'rider cancelled' message times out after a few seconds)

I noticed only because I got a trip request while en-route to the pickup that was cancelled - did not accept the request as was somewhat confused as to what was happening.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes I set the settings to let me choose which gps. Then I choose ubers on the way to pax and waze when going to destination with pax.


----------

